# FR: so hungry, so scared



## Fuzzyblob

Quelle est la manière juste de traduire "to be so" avec des phrase qui utilisent "avoir" au lieu de "être", "avoir tant" ou "avoir si". Des exemples :

J'ai si peur vs. J'ai tant peur (I'm so scared)
Elle a si faim vs. Elle a tant faim (I'm so hungry)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Arbiter

J'ai si peur vs. J'ai tant peur (I'm so scared)
Elle a si faim vs. Elle a tant faim (I'm so hungry)


----------



## cropje_jnr

Ou bien 'tellement' au lieu de 'si'.


----------



## Fuzzyblob

Mais si on fait une recherche sur Google pour la phrase "tant peur", il y a 7,970 résultats. Beaucoup moins que pour "si peur", mais le fait reste toujours que on a dit "tant peur" dans plus que sept mil sites. 



*Les corrections sont toujours appréciés. Plus que appréciées-désespérément convoitées en fait*


----------



## Arbiter

Fuzzyblob said:


> le fait reste toujours que on a dit "tant peur" dans plus que sept mil sites.



Try a search for _parmis_ and you'll get more than 4.7 million pages. The problem is, the right orthograph is _parmi _(without -s)...
So if I were you I wouldn't use Google as a resource for grammar or orthograph. Comme disait Coluche : "C'est pas parce qu'ils sont nombreux à avoir tort qu'ils ont raison!"

This being said, "j'ai tant peur / elle a tant faim" are acceptable.


----------



## madolo

je pense même que les puristes condamneraient  "elle a si peur"
 si :devant un adjectif: "elle est si riche"
tant(de) : devant un nom / un verbe: elle a tant d'argent, elle dépense tant
ceci dit personne ne dit "elle a tant peur"
littéraire: "si grande est sa peur ..."
"avoir peur", "avoir faim" etc  sont des expressions figées, où "peur", "faim", ne sont plus ressentis comme des noms
en employant "tellement", on ne prend pas de risque


----------



## Fuzzyblob

Arbiter said:


> Try a search for _parmis_ and you'll get more than 4.7 million pages. The problem is, the right orthograph is _parmi _(without -s)...
> So if I were you I wouldn't use Google as a resource for grammar or orthograph. Comme disait Coluche : "C'est pas parce qu'ils sont nombreux à avoir tort qu'ils ont raison!"
> 
> This being said, "j'ai tant peur / elle a tant faim" are acceptable.




They _are_ acceptable? Didn't you just contradict yourself?


----------



## Arbiter

Yes and no. These expressions are not correct, but since I'm not a fundamentalist I will not faint if I hear them... To me they sound acceptable, or more exactly _bearable_. See what I mean ?


----------



## Fred_C

Yes,
There are mistakes that you never make, and there are mistakes that you sometimes make, provided you are drunk or very tired


----------



## Daremo

Arbiter said:


> Yes and no. These expressions are not correct, but since I'm not a fundamentalist I will not faint if I hear them... To me they sound acceptable, or more exactly _bearable_. See what I mean ?



I was about to say that i didn't agree, and that it was unbearable when i tried the google test. Mme De Sevigne used "elle a tant peur". In fact, i think that "elle tant peur" can be used in a sentence but not alone.

Sorry- made a mistake between the edit and quote buttons


----------



## Fuzzyblob

Fascinating. Thanks everybody for your input on this. It sounds really weird to me to treat peur, faim, raison etc. as if they were proper adjectives instead of nouns [...] 
And just to be sure, you'd say "J'ai très peur" and not "J'ai beaucoup de peur", right? Could you say "J'ai vraiment peur"?


----------



## Fred_C

Fuzzyblob said:


> And just to be sure, you'd say "J'ai très peur"


Yes.



Fuzzyblob said:


> and not "J'ai beaucoup de peur",


Well, you could, but nobody does.



Fuzzyblob said:


> right? Could you say "J'ai vraiment peur"?


Absolutely.


----------



## Bezoard

Bezoard said:


> _ Parfois, il me faisait même si peur que j'attrapais le hoquet._





kouraguine said:


> Je me permets de signaler non pour vous corriger, mais pour n'induire personne en erreur, qu'on écrit "Il me faisait tellement peur" et non "si peur".; -)


Comme je ne voudrais pas non plus induire qui que ce soit en erreur, je précise que "si peur" est aujourd'hui parfaitement acceptable, comme le montre le début de ce fil.


> On dit couramment aujourd'hui _j'ai si faim, si soif, si peur... ; il est si en colère_...- En revanche, il reste préférable de dire : _j'ai tant_ (ou _tellement_) _besoin de... ; j'ai tant_ (ou _tellement_) _envie de_...


Difficultés : si - Dictionnaire de français Larousse
On trouvera plus d'exemples et d'explications dans Le Bon Usage, §1003 de la 14e édition, avec cette citation ancienne de Boileau : "Il a si peur qu'on ne les méconnaisse [...]"


----------

